# November in Florida



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

November in Florida

We in Florida enjoy the best of fishing twelve months out of the year. Think the 'gales' of November will stop us.Well! Sometimes, but not unless it gets really bad. But always remember... Safety FIRST!November 1, 2019, we will be fishing between fronts immediately before the 1st Quarter of he moon.Fourth generation owner, operator, Captain Dylan Hubbard, and his partner, SIG, carefully double check everything to make absolutely sure we are ready to go:Will and Jason are two of the best:The Great Line Toss:The Great How To:Late Friday evening. The Florida Fisherman ll reaches the far-off snapper grouper banks.Not exactly Florida Picture Perfect weather:Looks like the fish are not that intimidated by the weather.Talk about Mangrove Snapper to be proud of:Now there is a Gag Grouper to be proud of:Proud?* You had better believe it:Looks like we in the Sunshine State are not the only ones who love the challenge of 'attempting' to catch this speed-demon:As the weather cools the Blackfin fishing will get even better. With NO closed season we have a lot to look forward to:Talk about 'being proud'!Tricky, hard to catch, outstanding eating.Our federal two limit of 20 Mangrove Snapper makes for an outstanding catch even if you harvest nothing else:Looks like they are getting even BIGGER!Hey!* Don't leave us out:On the water photography is hard to beat:Mr. John Martin, fishing coach on the Florida Fisherman ll, not only tells us how... He shows us:We listen:Late Saturday evening:Back at the dock:On next weekend's 44 hour full moon snapper trip we will be honoring:It's not only an honor, but a great privilege to call One of the Few, One of the Proud, Mr. Leo Smith, a friend:

Catch the video of the trip:


----------

